# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Zona de Sesimbra

## Paulo Pessoa

Boas,
Finalmente estou a começar a montar o meu aqua salgado, á muito que tenho de agua doce e agora arranjei um para a agua salgada.... :yb663: 
Mas estou no começo e confesso, pouco ou nada percebo ... :Admirado: 
Tenho tido alguns conselhos do pessoal da loja, "Avipeixe", e hoje fui lá comprar algumas coisitas que me faziam falta e o rapaz ofereceu-me um balde de 25 lt com agua, porem ainda falta um pouco para chegar ao topo.
Será que posso recolher os cerca de 5 lt que me faltam na zona de Sesimbra ?
Que me dizem ????
Abraços e agradeço toda a ajuda possivel  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 

Paulo Pessoa

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Paulo

Podes recolher a água que te fizer falta na zona de Sesimbra, já fiz recolhas para as minhas TPA´s e não tive problemas. Já agora podias aproveitar para descrever o teu aquário para termos uma idéia do que estás a planear.

----------


## Paulo Pessoa

Boas, antes do mais, obrigado...
Bem o aquario tem 26*40*30, com ele veio um escumador pequeno, o filtro tipo cascata e o aquecedor para a agua, entretanto na Avipeixe, comprei a areia, e como já sou clientes deles á bastante tempo com os de agua doce, e lá irei comprar os peixes, ele arranjou-me um balde com agua entretanto veio tambem umas rochas "vivas", penso que se chama assim.  :Admirado: 
No feturo quero lá por uma anemona, um caranguejo eremita e 1 peixe palhaço e em principio um .. :Admirado: .. (uma Dory) ???
Para começar será isso....
Obrigado pela resposta.

----------


## João Gregersen

Boas Paulo

Vou primeiro responder as tuas perguntas.

A agua de Sesimbra a partida tas a vontade, vários membros recolhem agua ai! 

Tens sump? Ou possibilidade de ter uma? 

Quanto à Doris (hepatus) não te aconselho, é um peixe que cresce muito, pelo que não é aconselhado para um aqua desse tamanho (aproximadamente 30litros, certo?)

Peixes só os deves por pelo menos mês e meio depois de ter o aquário montado para dares tempo ao ciclo de se realizar. 

O maior conselho que te poso dar é lê, lê muito, tens muito para ler neste e noutros fóruns para não cometeres erros que muitos de nos cometemos quando começamos. 

Abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Proença

Paulo, umas quantas dicas :

A "dory" , do filme "finding nemo" é um Peixe da familia dos cirurgiões, é um Heapatus.

Eu podia dizer isto de muitas maneiras mas a mais simpatica é ESQUECE.

O minimo imaginario para um peixe desses, mas o ESTRITAMENTE minimo é 150 a 200litros de agua. E com muito boa filtragem, com muito movimento de agua.

Estamos a falar de peixes que atinjem 30-35cms sem problemas.. o teu aquario tem 40cm de frente... percebes o problema ?

Alem disso, sendo um peixe enorme para o teu aquario, a porcaria que ele vai fazer ( dejectos, etc ) é proporcional ao tamanho dele - o teu sistema de filtragem NÃO vai aguentar. Vais ter um crash, morrer tudo, etc etc.

É facil de comprar hepatus com 8-10-12 cms . Não o faças - são peixes jovens mas ele vai sofrer na mesma e mais rápido do que pensas ele está grande demais para o teu aquario.

Ok ponto seguinte : 

Anemona

Esquece ( desculpa pelo enxorrilho de noticias más ).

Mas esquece ainda mais depressa que o Hepatus.

As anemonas têm requerimentos ENORMES de luz : são organismos que se alimentam de duas maneiras : fisicamente ( peixes, camarão, etc ) e atraves da fotosintesse ( onde arranjam a maior parte dos nutrientes ). Elas não conseguem , pura e simplesmente, sobreviever só com alimento e sem luz.

No teu aquario cabe uma anemona, sem problemas.

O problema é que para teres luz suficiente para ela ( uma HQI de 150 ou mesmo talvez uma de 70W ) vais gerar tanto calor à agua que vai ficar insuportavel para a anemona ( sao bastante sensiveis à qualidade da agua ) .

Sinceramente, aconselho-te dois peixes palhaços pequenos ( e chega ! para 30 l ! )e um coral mole ( procura na net ) que na grande maioria dos casos os palhaços "adoptam" como anemona e tens o mesmo efeito.

Vai lendo e se precisares de mais algo, diz abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas, antes do mais, obrigado...
> Bem o aquario tem 26*40*30, com ele veio um escumador pequeno, o filtro tipo cascata e o aquecedor para a agua, entretanto na Avipeixe, comprei a areia, e como já sou clientes deles á bastante tempo com os de agua doce, e lá irei comprar os peixes, ele arranjou-me um balde com agua entretanto veio tambem umas rochas "vivas", penso que se chama assim. 
> No feturo quero lá por uma anemona, um caranguejo eremita e 1 peixe palhaço e em principio um .... (uma Dory) ???
> Para começar será isso....
> Obrigado pela resposta.



Olá Paulo

Antes de mais benvindo aos salgados.
Esquecendendo por agora os peixes e tipo de corais ou invertebeados que poderás por, acho primordial que nos centramos noutros aspectos.
È fundamental que após efectures a montagem desse teu nano com a areia e a rocha viva e respectiva água é claro, deixes o teu sistema efectur o ciclo durante a um periodo nunca inferior a um mes e meio, dois meses.
É normal que durante este periodo te surgam algas verdes, castanhas, mas nao te preocupes, pois é normal nesta fase do aquário, indicando de que o ciclo se está a fazer.
Poderás optar por nao teres qualquer tipo de luz acesa durante o periodo de ciclagem, ou entao 1 ou 2 horas dia no máximo, efectuares tpa`s semanais na ordem dos 10% e ires verificano ao longo dos tempos os niveis de amonia, nitritos numa primeira fase e maiis para a frente o kh e nitratos.
Sempre que tenhas alguma duvida nao exites em perguntar.

----------


## Paulo Pessoa

Boas pessoal,
quero agradecer as vossas respostas, o Heapatus, ok já esqueci !!!
Não sabia que seria necessario tanto tempo de espera ... mas vou esperar !!!!
Hoje fui ao Meco, á zona das rochas buscar agua, consegui trazer .... (parecia um pinto!!!)
Os vossos conselhos tem sido impecaveis. Obrigado.  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 
Vou tentar tirar umas fotos para cá meter, já agora... como posso fazer para as colocar cá ???   :Vitoria:   :SbOk2: 
Abraços

----------

